# Romanian Touring



## 108966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, if you wish to travel thru Europe don't miss Romania.
You will find everything you hope, wild forest, beautiful mountain, Black Sea beach, Danube Delta, goog natural food and more. 
You can see some awesome picture from Romania, and directions, here : http://www.campervan.ro/forum/viewforum.php?f=8

Few pictures


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have to agree with you there. 

I drove a wagon loaded with supplies and equipment to an orphanage in Romania from England back in '96. Our destination was Siret on the border with the Ukraine. 

The scenery is fantastic just watch out for potholes, people wandering about at all times of night, city centers, road signs and horse and carts at night. I found the people to be friendly but "curious".

The wildlife and fishing is superb and the Stork nest are unbelievable. I wouldn't like one on my chimney.

When I retire thats the first "extended" trip I will be taking.

Johnny F


----------



## 108966 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Agree absolutely - we've been 3 times and it's our favourite destination. Lovely place, lovely people
see our pics on www.pippins.me.uk


----------



## 108966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice picture !
You must try our wild camping in Retezat, Cerna Valey, Danube Delta, Apuseni Mountain, Maramures County, and so many other wild places witch is "not yet in UE" and off-course, in the wild, you don't have any facilities but so beautiful experiences and you can see some untouchable wild places.
In Romania I almost never stay in camping because I preferred the wild camping. 
You must try it.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Mazda, it's 25 years since i was in Romania, en-route too Turkey and the middle East countries in a hgv. We used to stay behind the Hotel Intercontinental in Bucuresti for security but i never felt safe or at ease driving through your country in those earlier days.

We got hassled by the police all the time and one could not certainly park up overnight adlib for fear of being attacked for the load, in fact my boss of the time was seriously injured in a knife attack while sleeping on some land next to a farm house he thought was safe near Giurgiu close to the Bulgarian border, and Bulgaria well that was worse in those early day's as the police where the biggest bandits of all.

We would love to have a long tour around Romania and the surrounding countries but i cannot convince my wife its quite safe nowadays (with caution).


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sorry*

First I have to apologize because I create a new ordinary member account when I reached 5 posts as "Mazda" nickname.
I do so because I just forget about this limit and I want answer to the last post.
It will be my last. Sorry

Truck drivers have bad experiences not only in Romania but all over the Europe. 
Thief open their trailer while they are on road and throw away the freight.
Today is not the same. 
As a romanian I am much afraid to go in Bulgaria, Croatia or other Balcanic country then gone wild in Romania. 
I must recognize this is just because I do not know what is really there and I just "heard" about it.
Nobody can give you any insurance that nothing will happened but now you have friend  here who can help in need.
In Romania we have a club, www.campervan.ro for those who self build their own RV and for those who like camp life.
We are just at the beginning and we hope to gain friends from all over the world.

I wish you all well and have a nice trip.
See you in Romania ! 

For the Admin - please forgive me but I forgot about the 5 post limit.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Sorry*



Popescu said:


> I wish you all well and have a nice trip.
> See you in Romania !
> 
> For the Admin - please forgive me but I forgot about the 5 post limit.


Does MHF not have provision for the odd freebie to people who can contribute, so politely, some inspiring ideas for us ? Especially as they are not getting much in return by way of us slagging off MH dealers.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Sorry*



hilldweller said:


> Does MHF not have provision for the odd freebie to people who can contribute, so politely, some inspiring ideas for us ? Especially as they are not getting much in return by way of us slagging off MH dealers.


Especially since his use of English is so much better than some Brits.

good idea though, just occassionally, and without prejudice, it might be nice for us, ( the members) to volunteer to stump up the tenner for another persons subs.

Whats it going to cost us?

this is not a rhetorical question, I can do the sums.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Sorry*



bandaid said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> > Does MHF not have provision for the odd freebie to people who can contribute, so politely, some inspiring ideas for us ?:
> ...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Popescu/mazda, thank you for your frank response to my post and i am sure the admin and mods will not be upset by you having to resort to your method of replying.

I am in full agreement of Brian's suggestion but that would of course be a matter for the administrator of the site, but i would be more than happy to pay for your membership and this is meant in the most friendly manner and i will quite understand if you feel it was not welcome nor required as i do not wish to offend you in any way.

We as a group need all the information from persons like yourself to enable us too gain as much info and assistance to enable us too visit places we have never been to and are unsure of the pitfalls they may present to us.

regards

Bob


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all.
5 free post are too few and must consider that if I edit an old post this is count like a new one.

I could pay the fee but until now I was not sure if it is the time for that and for what am I paying. 
You are a big warm family here. 
In the future I will consider to subscribe just to be able chatting with you.

If you need more information about anything and I'll not be able to replay please contact me by email or PM.

Best wish to you.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Popescu, we do hope to see you as a member sometime in the future and until then i for one will be making enquiries for the future trip we have in mind.

For now our best wishes and thanks.

bob


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,
now I am a premier member of motorhomefacts and I can post again.
This year I travel 2500Km and I saw new wild and beautiful places. 
Video from this year you can find here Romania 2008
And many new picture here Picture from Romania
Now some picture from 2008
From Polovragi to Petrimanu & Galbenu Lakes





























































The camp place near Galbenu lake
















Bucium Sohodol 





























From Campusel, near Campu lui Neag, to Piatra Iorgovanului peak

















































































































After 7 hours 








From Campusel I go on DN66 road, not modernized road, to Izbucul Cernei and Cerna Valley 


















































to be continued ....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful photos ! Just the thing to set me dreaming on a cold morning with not chance of a trip coming for a long time ! 

Thanks and I look forward to the rest.

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome back, it's good of you to share your country with us, there is some spectacular scenery there.

There are people who never drive more than 50 miles, there are some that only drive 100 miles a day ( maybe for medical reasons of course ) but who knows you may inspire them to get more adventurous.

If you don't have a crowd of British MHs in Romania soon there is a reason, we suffer miserable British weather all the time so we do have a tendency to seek out warm sunny weather which we normally associate with southern Europe because of the package holiday deals.


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

From Orsova to Nerei Gorge


















































































































































































































Back in Retezat Mountains to Poiana Pelegii and Lake Bucura

























































































































































































To Saua Plai Mic and Buta





























































































































I hate this cars


----------



## 114694 (Jul 22, 2008)

Corvinestilor Castle near Hunedoara city














































































































































Dacians Fortress
Sarmizegetusa Regia 2008


































































































Blidaru fortress

























































































Costesti fortress

















































































Cibinului gorge - Paltinis - Sadu

















































































































From Intorsura Buzaului - Gura Teghii to natural gas fire














































































































Mudy Vulcanos
Paclele mici














































Paclele mari


----------

